# Plug-In Hybrid Sales Surge While Battery Car Sales Falter



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Sales of electric hybrids like the Prius PHV and Chevrolet Volt have jumped 380 pct compared to just 6 pct for pure battery electric models from Nissan, BMW, Mitsubishi and Ford.

More...


----------

